# Your kidding right



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok so after 3 weeks ( I know it's not long but here me out) of eating around 3,000 cals a day somehow I've lost weight? How can this be. I'm on a bulk and for my weight 60kg I should be pulling it on. Gutted to say the least


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You're not eating enough.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It doesn't sound like you're on a bulk to me.


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Since when was 3,000 cals not enough to gain weight at 60kg? There's nothing of me!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Since you didn't gain weight?


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Dux said:


> Since you didn't gain weight?


Fair comment but loose weight how can you explain that one?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

If you're not even gaining fat then you're not eating enough, whether that's because you're not actually eating 3000kcals a day or because your body somehow needs more than that we don't know.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

well just up the cals **** me your only 60kg if your only that weight to start with i bet you could eat pizzas and pies all day and still not put on weight


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

You are either not eating 3000 kcals like you claim to be or you need to phone up the local medical centre and book yourself an appointment with your doctor.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

OP post your diet up


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How tall are you, and like above post diet. Accurate amounts of what you eat. We'll see if it's 3000cals


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you eating clean carbs, proteins and good fats. Well tbh you should be gaining from everthing you're eating esp kfc. Or are you eating Haribo kiddy mix.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

also m8, how active r u, work , training , cardio and all that, u may be consuming 3000 cals, but u could also be burning 1000, taking that back down to 2000


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Height: 6 foot 2

Diet: breakfast 150g of porridge

Snack weight gainer drink

Lunch 150g of pasta with cheese and can on tuna

Snack weight gainer drink

Dinner steak/chicken/beef/pork rice and mix of veg

Snack Chicken and rice with chilli sauce with weight gainer shake


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I am 72kg and need to eat close to 4500 for my scales to move, remember its all about consistency too though, this post really helped it make sense in my head though

Originally posted by Dtlv74...

"There's one variation in metabolic rate related to physiology that is universally true, and that's this: If you take two people of the same total body mass, but one is shorter and more compact in frame and one is taller and thinner, the more shorter person will have less surface area to mass as a ratio, and so will need to burn less calories to maintain body temperature than the taller skinnier individual who loses heat more rapidly because he has a greater ratio of surface area resulting in more body heat loss through convection. The body deals with this by increasing thyroid output in the skinny person to help burn calories to generate the extra body heat needed - and the difference is significant, sometimes amounting to several hundred kcals per day. Basically, the more you fill out, the more metabolism will inevitably slow due to this change.

A second physiological difference between people isn't so much related to metabolism, but is related to skeletal frame size is that although most people have a fairly similar sized digestive tract, small intestine length does vary, and people with a very ectomorphic skeletal frame (narrow hips, shallow flat rib cage) tend to have much shorter small intestines than someone with a more robust skeleton of the same height - the difference can be as much as having an intestine only 1/3rd of the size. This can dramatically affect and limit absorption of some nutrients, especially slow digesting ones, and for these individuals a much higher proportion of kcals from food are not absorbed at all.

Is often a double whammy for skinny people because often a skinny person is also a skeletal ectomorph, and so they tend to ahve both of these issues to contend with, and so to grow legitimately have to eat a lot more calories compared to their naturally heavier framed counterparts.

If you are skinny and find it hard to put on weight, eat eat eat. Is hard to do if you have a small digestive tract, so if that description fits you, do not be afraid of including a little nutrient dense junk food, and to a degree simple sugars and the nutrient dense fast absorbing processed stuff often recommended against for heath reasons will actually help you a little bit. Once big enough, then start easing it out and replacing with more healthy foods."


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

have you left out the fact your bulimic


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

when i was at my skinniest mate i was 8 and half stone last year, i was sick of what i looked like so i started eatin soo much that i always felt sick. now this aint healthy at all. but basically never let yourself get hungry, never wait till your body tells you that u need it just eat eat and eat mate.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just eat, eat, eat, and when your full eat some more


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

BADASSMASS said:


> Just eat, eat, eat, and when your full eat some more


Easier said than done. When your full how do you keep eating daft question yes I know but feeling sick and forcing food down ain't fun


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Eat more calorific foods.

Or stay small, it's that simple mate.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

if ur full and cant eat, then it's time to drink


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

_Jay said:


> Easier said than done. When your full how do you keep eating daft question yes I know but feeling sick and forcing food down ain't fun


Your stomach will get used to it with time, start by adding in more shakes as they're easier to get down. You can try putting extra virgin olive oil in your shakes as well to up the calorie content.

Then just slowly increase the amount of calories you are consuming in a day, and keep checking the scales when you wake up in the morning until your steadily putting weight on. Oh and don't be scared of putting a bit of fat on either, sometimes people are a little to strict with their diet and when your a hard gainer it doesn't really help out.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

like above, ive recently started using extra virgin olive oil, easy cals. much easier to drink shakes than eat solid foods til u get used to a larger amount.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

mix your weight gainer in milk. get some mixed nuts down yer for some extra cals and good fats.

you need to stretch your stomach. you wont stretch the stomach drinking gainers.

just keep eating even if you only manage half a meal every 3 hours your stomach will soon stretch to make more room.

if your bulking stay away from cardio, just concentrate on weights.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/

Take a look at that. I did this from 8 stone to 10 stone than cut down to 10% bf and clean bulked to 11.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

BADASSMASS said:


> Just eat, eat, eat, and when your full eat some more


Bringing UK Muscle sh1t advice since March 2009 ;D


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

How Old are you? When I was late teens early 20's I could eat 4000k easy and not budge the scales. 26 now and a fat **** lol.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

lolik said:


> Bringing UK Muscle sh1t advice since March 2009 ;D


spose it wasn't the most helpful of comments was it lol


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

BADASSMASS said:


> spose it wasn't the most helpful of comments was it lol


that made me laugh  im sure you advice is not that bad


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Bruze said:


> http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/
> 
> Take a look at that. I did this from 8 stone to 10 stone than cut down to 10% bf and clean bulked to 11.


Cheers mate how long did it take for you to add the 2 stone? Cheers for that many thanks


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bruze said:


> http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/
> 
> Take a look at that. I did this from 8 stone to 10 stone than cut down to 10% bf and clean bulked to 11.


might have to try this.........

i saw a post once on here probably about a year or so ago about eggs, liver tABS AND SOMETHING ELSE WHICH WAS AS EFFECTIVE AS ROIDS....IT WAS FFFROM AN OLD SKOOL TRAINER. BIG NAME BUT CANT REMEMBER..HELP ANY1?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

KINGKONG24 said:


> SOMETHING ELSE WHICH WAS AS EFFECTIVE AS ROIDS


Creatine bro, just be careful with that stuff.

Always remember what happened to Raoul.


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Dux said:


> Creatine bro, just be careful with that stuff.
> 
> Always remember what happened to Raoul.


What happened to him and whats this diet all about?


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Been reading up on the GOMAD and common side effects are having the ****s and acne. Having used got rid of acne don't fancy going down there again made me feel so crap and having the ****s isn't a thought I'm entertaining. New game plan get up earlier have more time to eat and eat and eat.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Jay, go for the GOMAD diet. Don't worry about the acne yet. It may well not happen to you.

What are you taking in your shake? I make delicious shakes with full fat milk, oats from MyProtein, whey, quite a bit of olive oil and peanut butter. You can easily get 1000cals from that. 3 of those a day and you only need to eat 3 decent meals rather than having to force them down, which I've tried and failed at.

I really would give the shakes a chance if I were you. If you are eating 5000-6000kcals per day, you will gain. But stay away from the junk food! I did that and I am left with excess fat on belly and abs which is a bugger to shift.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Throw in 200g of cashews a day on top of what you eat already. Snack on it during the day. Easy 1000 calories there.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

lolik said:


> that made me laugh  im sure you advice is not that bad


Nice Avvi, Melissa Detwillier if I am not mistaken, she of the large rack and large thighs


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

6`2 and 60KG????? Jesus Christ.

I'm 6`4 and 105 ish depending on if I've had a dump or not. Have you tried eating stuff like homemade pizza etc? Snack on nuts as said. Also if you cut an avocado in half, take the stone out and fill the recess with mayonaise like a little dipping pool. Tastes amazing and gotta have some bulking goodies in there.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Dux said:


> Eat more calorific foods.
> 
> Or stay small, it's that simple mate.


nuts, oil and honey,.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Just do the gomad diet ffs.

Your brain can't handle anything more complicated and it's harder to cheat.

And i put around 15lbs on in 30 days.


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Just do the gomad diet ffs.
> 
> Your brain can't handle anything more complicated and it's harder to cheat.
> 
> And i put around 15lbs on in 30 days.


The thought of having the ****s (which everyone who I've seen has been on it got) doesn't sound like something I want. I'm at uni or work most days so having to spend my life in fear of ****ting my self isn't floating my boat.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bruze said:


> http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/
> 
> Take a look at that. I did this from 8 stone to 10 stone than cut down to 10% bf and clean bulked to 11.


im 26 5"5 and 61 kg im going for gomad from tomorrow . thanks


----------



## Gbol (May 2, 2011)

Im 19, 5"11 and 85kg, i always found it hard to eat lots of food and putting weight on a few years ago, i found it easier by having slightly smaller meals but more frequently (5 meals) and 3 shakes a day on top. After a while you get use to eating regularly (every 3 hours) and then you can add more food to each meal.


----------



## lostinspace333 (Jan 25, 2012)

You won't get the ****s. I'm on the milk diet but I don't do a gallon. I was doing 2 litres a day and after a month and a half I put on 1.5 stones. I could have put on a lot more in a shorter time frame if I wanted. £1 for 2litres at corner shop is roughly 3 half pints. so that's just morning afternoon and evening . Believe me I struggled in the first week but after my body adjusted and I just wanted to eat more and more. You'll also get 65g of protein in 2 litres , 94g of carbs and 78g of fat .

You're thinking too much just start off low and work your way up. You'll adjust to it.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

As others have said , u can drink a tonne of milk and not get the sh1ts

. I was drinking 4 pints a day with no issues and did for months

As said have some home made weight gainers with

Protein powder

Blended oats

Evoo

Milk

This was u can adjust it to ur needs and u know exacly what's in it , rather than it all being sugar and rubbish from a cheap weight gainer.

But the main thing is consistency slowly add to it rather than having 4000 cals one day then 2000 the day after cause full then 3000 then 1500 cause u feel sick


----------

